# Ancarrows landing sucks



## Tater Salad

And i thought osborne was bad. I went to ancarrows for the first time this year yesterday. I had not realized that at low tide i would do better dropping my boat in at pony pasture. That was just stupid. Anyway. We fished before that dutch gap to hopewell in the morning and got virtually nathan. 2 bites, sunburn, and alomost runover by some giant ship from mondavia... not such a bad day.

Now i just need to decide about sunday, fishing or Bristol...?


----------



## inawe

*bristol*

I almost got run over , hey that,s one big ass ship to  . gotta catch ancarrows jus right n fish it alot , heck anywhere ya go could suck my friend


----------



## wizardude

Tater Salad said:


> *And i thought osborne was bad.
> 
> I went to ancarrows for the first time this year yesterday. I had not realized that at low tide i would do better dropping my boat in at pony pasture. *



Man, if you think Osborne is a "bad" landing, I'd like to know what you call a good one :jawdrop: 


Lots/most ramps after winter runoff need a little blowing out, such is life  Just plan trips around the tides for a while, ain't that hard. If those ramps bother you, stay away from Croaker Landing, may be the best location on the York to target Horse Croaker, but at low tide I just sit in the lot and bust chops at the people that don't know how to work it


----------



## inawe

*and they said it cant b done*

 HA


----------



## Tater Salad

I'm spoiled. I keep my boat at the VPBA on southside. I tend to leave it in all summer until the hull gets an algae-afro. But the convenience of just jumping in the boat and going is unparalleled.


----------



## wizardude

Tater Salad said:


> *I'm spoiled.
> But the convenience of just jumping in the boat and going is unparalleled. *



Wow, how can you call that spoiled, nthing but freshwater fish all summer :jawdrop: 

Only time I ever kept my rig at one place, was on Sarah's Creek, with a 32' trailer to stay in. Gave me access to the York/Back River/Twin Stakes/Bluefish Rock/ Mobjack Bayand the Cell, just to name a few


----------



## inawe

trid off the bank got 5 fat shad 2 cats 1--3pnds 1 - 8 pnds and really wont tryn need ta get Sabiki rig n get some bait  2 white pearch


----------

